# **CANAL RD VIDEO** Southern Mudd Junkies- Soggy Bottom Boyz



## Southernmuddjunkie

We got a chance to ride with the Soggy Bottom Boyz at Canal Rd this weekend. It was a perfect weekend for riding and canal was crazy deep in spots. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

nice! hope to make a ride there next year


----------



## sloboy

Looks like those terms were doing work!


----------



## dookie

Nice vid. Wish we had a place to ride that that up here. I was riding on frozen water yest. lol


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Thanks guys! Yes the terms did great this weekend.


----------



## Polaris425

NICE


----------



## BlackDawg

Now that's goin' deep! Awesome video as always!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Thanks man!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

its gonna be even deeper this weekend ...i know a couple of my buddies that are going ...is the guy you was following at like 8:25 have axle paddles?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Cal3bCart3r said:


> its gonna be even deeper this weekend ...i know a couple of my buddies that are going ...is the guy you was following at like 8:25 have axle paddles?


 No it was justa Brute with 29.5 outlaws anda 2" lift.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

oh aight buddy ...so do yall have a pretty good bit of SRA riders with yall when you ride?


----------



## kirkland

Another awesome video


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Cal3bCart3r said:


> oh aight buddy ...so do yall have a pretty good bit of SRA riders with yall when you ride?


Yeah we do have a few guys that have SRA that ride with us but most have IRS.

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------



kirkland said:


> Another awesome video


THanks man!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

one of these days ima bring my lil rancher there for a ride


----------



## filthyredneck

Great vid! Wish I could've made that one.


----------



## mini bogger

I can't wait for the next ride!



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

mini bogger said:


> I can't wait for the next ride!
> 
> 
> 
> "The ride says it all"


 Same here Jacob! January 11th cant get here soon enough!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Awesome awesome awesome. I can't wait to ride with yall one day. That was some DEEP stuff.


----------



## kirkland

^^ me either.. One weekend I just need to load up and go lol


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Yall are both welcome to ANY time. Just let me know and we can setup a ride! If we go to Canal Road I promise you it will be one of the best rides you have been on. The place is awesome period.


----------



## RYAN.

We gotta couple of groups here that ride there need to make this the official canal Rd thread so we can organize a few big rides

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

That we can do. We have a ride planned back there January 11-13. We should have a good group again. The Soggy Bottom Boyz, Knight Ryderz, Team Scuba, and a few more from the Southern Mud Riderz should all be there that weekend along with our group.


----------



## lsu_mike

Great video...

The more videos I watch of this place, the more i wanna drive down there and ride...


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

lsu_mike said:


> Great video...
> 
> The more videos I watch of this place, the more i wanna drive down there and ride...


Its worth the drive I can assure you that. Its FREE and some of the best riding you will do. Just make sure the snorkels are sealed up though. lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

And make sure they are ran up bout a foot higher than handlebars lol


----------



## kirkland

Cal3bCart3r said:


> And make sure they are ran up bout a foot higher than handlebars lol


Lol, that's the only thing I'm afraid of there I don't wanna sink my quad just yet haha maybe after I pay it off


----------



## RYAN.

Yep I'll be redoing my snorkels before our next trip mud pro snorkels are too close for comfort

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## RYAN.

We gotta small crew going to canal Saturday if anybody wants to ride over 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit
L.A. Boyz


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Lol ur gonna need some good, high snorkels if ur goin to canal saturday ...its flooded!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

RYAN. said:


> We gotta small crew going to canal Saturday if anybody wants to ride over
> 
> 2010 mud pro
> 31 laws HL wheels
> PC3 and HMF
> SLD delete
> Racked
> Clutch kit
> L.A. Boyz


THere is a HUGE ride at canal road this Saturday. Our whole group will be there, Soggy Bottom Boyz, Team Scuba, Dirty Sanchez Boys and Knight Ryders will all be there. Everyone is planning on getting there between 9:00-10:00. Our group will be there between 8:45-9:00 saturday morning. IT shoud be one AWESOME ride.


----------



## mini bogger

heck yeah! i will be there in full force now that i got my snorkels sealed! (hopefully lol) see yall in the mernin logan!


----------



## RYAN.

I couldn't go stuck at work this weekend but my boys and girls showed up and showed out or they say they did anyway lol

Just to give y'all an idea of how many people were there by 11am










2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

man i will make a ride there with my group very soon. how do u get there, is it like off I10? also what it cost to ride?


----------



## RYAN.

Exit 31 off of i10 in gulfport its free

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

awsome, about a 2.45 to 3 hr drive. just like going to colfax, also can u camp there?


----------



## RYAN.

I'm sure you could its about a 3 hour trip for us... this isn't a park its just some land i think a railroad owns most of it but people been riding there a long time with no trouble and obviously parking right on the road

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## mini bogger

check out our ride yesterday
Team Scuba - Canal Road - Creepin - YouTube


----------



## RYAN.

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit 
L.A Boyz
"you know your a cat owner when you can seriously ask if you can fit 34s with a 2" lift"


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i wannna ride there sooo bad !!!!


----------



## muddaholic 09

i cant believe that that one polaris didnt have any snorkels. that is just CrAzY


----------



## bruteman19

muddaholic 09 said:


> i cant believe that that one polaris didnt have any snorkels. that is just CrAzY


I would imagine he has stealth snorkels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

LOL^^


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Yes he had stealth snorkels. The hoses run into the pod.


----------

